# Is there horse For Sale like this?



## LittleFish (Nov 24, 2010)

Looks like a standard Tovero color pattern to me. 

Here is a horse that looks similar, but do you want the horse to be a jumper? Cause this one isn't.

View Ad - DreamHorse.com - Dream Horse Classifieds


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

A lot of the Art Deco line has some pretty nice colored babies. Silverwood Farm's Foals the second baby, the filly. She's very cute, but obviously still quite young.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

That horse is for sale. He's for sale in a place in the States. Can't remember where off the top of my head. I hope to inquire about a working student position at his farm actually.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Team CEO Eventing
He's the last one. 
They are asking 35k and I have no idea if that's a good deal with his accomplishments or his scores.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

A bit off topic, but I am not sure I would even be interested at any price, since they have horses jumping so young......He is really pretty, but you are probably better with an Art Deco bay as mentioned......


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

franknbeans said:


> A bit off topic, but I am not sure I would even be interested at any price, since they have horses jumping so young......He is really pretty, but you are probably better with an Art Deco bay as mentioned......


5 years old isn't that young for a horse to be jumping. All of their bones have fused at that point, except maybe the back (that's happens between 5 and 5 1/2 years)


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

The ones on their site I was looking at were 4.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

franknbeans said:


> The ones on their site I was looking at were 4.


A lot of people start jumping at 4. Which I personally think it okay, since all growth plates except for the back are fused by between 3 1/2 and 4.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

We all have our opinions on this, and some of it depends on the breeding. I have a 21 YO who is arthritic( he has been for several years) as a result of too much too early, so perhaps I am a bit more sensitive than most.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

franknbeans said:


> We all have our opinions on this, and some of it depends on the breeding. I have a 21 YO who is arthritic( he has been for several years) as a result of too much too early, so perhaps I am a bit more sensitive than most.


Of course no horse should be jumped heavily that young. I was talking more like starting them over jumps. 
The vertebrae on the back correctly fusing is very important. I don't believe on starting horses until they are 3 years old.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I agree that as long as its lightly, and correctly done, its okay, what gets me is some of the hunter jumper trainers around me selling horses that at 3&4 years of age are as stated in the for sale ads consistently jumping 3'+ courses and showing at that level as well. I personally like the challenge myself of starting a baby on my own, but its nice to have something thats already started, and just needs finishing. I would love to own an Art Deco or Sempatico baby someday. Trained a Sempatico/Abracadabra baby for a while, and absolutely loved her temperament.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

franknbeans said:


> We all have our opinions on this, and some of it depends on the breeding. I have a 21 YO who is arthritic( he has been for several years) as a result of too much too early, so perhaps I am a bit more sensitive than most.


Yep, there is a NINE year old at the barn that is basically crippled and retired from doing too much too young too hard. 

I would consider jumping a horse over something as tall as your average hay bail at 4 or 5, maybe once a week, but I would never have them doing 2 foot+ courses at 4 or 5. Horses mature much slower than I think a lot of people believe.


----------



## Ak1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Depends whether you're talking morale values or purpose- TOP competitors in the jumper world and dressage are started in consistant work as young as 2, and jumpers by 3 are going around doing courses. Barrel racers and western sport horses are started that young as well. Different horses mature at different speeds and rates and it's up to you to decide. Please, I don't mind this debate giong on, but please just not on my thread?  Thank you! 
Just had to add my opinion too


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

He's quite lovely, Ak1!

To be honest, I'm not a huge fan of flashy pintos (go figure, I own one, but whatever) I prefer either mostly white or mostly solid in pintos. I would like to see that one using his neck and back more over the jump, though I think it's rider error, to be quite honest.


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

I cant see a picture or link in the OP's first post??


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

my friend started jumping her pony at 1 and 1/2 years old


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

fuadteagan said:


> my friend started jumping her pony at 1 and 1/2 years old


You friend is asking for a pony that will break down way-hay to early because of that.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I feel so sorry for that pony  Mine don't even get ridden until 3, no jumping until small crossrails at 5.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

He is sure pretty...There were alot of nice horses on that sight. Expensive but nice


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Ak1 said:


> Depends whether you're talking morale values or purpose- TOP competitors in the jumper world and dressage are started in consistant work as young as 2, and jumpers by 3 are going around doing courses.


You have to keep in mind that many of these horses are SALE projects, so they quicker they are ready to go, the quicker their pockets are filled with $. It isn't about the horse, it is about the business. 

And, on the flip side - there are also MANY top level Jumpers and Eventers and Dressae Fanatics, who wont start their horses until 4 or 5. And many, work mostly on dressage, and jump maybe once a week - because, a horse only has so much jump in them. 

GP Jumpers, would wrather use their horses in the competative ring, to win and make money, than waste them at home.

~~~

The horse posted in the OP, is very lovely to look at, I love his coloring and his boldness - but a horse is only worth as much as the fool who is willing to spend.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

He is certainly a beauty. Way too rich for my blood 35k yikes! I'm sure you can find one that looks similar to him though.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Ak1 said:


> Depends whether you're talking morale values or purpose- TOP competitors in the jumper world and dressage are started in consistant work as young as 2, and jumpers by 3 are going around doing courses. Barrel racers and western sport horses are started that young as well. Different horses mature at different speeds and rates and it's up to you to decide. Please, I don't mind this debate giong on, but please just not on my thread?  Thank you!
> Just had to add my opinion too


Yet again you show your ignorance. Horses all Grow at exactly the same rate, sure some look more mature earlier but thier growth plates all seal at approximately the same time and in the same order (irrigardles of breed).

Top Dressage riders do not start them at 2, Most won't even think about acking a horse untill 3 or 4 years old. They cannot be competed untill 4 years old and generaly cannot mentaly cope with the work required of them when younger.

Showjumping it used to be that you could not compete untill they were 5 years old, I believe that has now been reduced to 4 years old. Top showjumpers over here do not break thiers untill 3 and a half and then only have a light season as a 4 yearold. I believe the the famous "milton" didnt start jumping untill he was 4, didnt get to international level before he was 8. Top show jumpers prefer to preserve thier horses and keep them fresh!

Starting a horse too early not only damages hocks and increases the likely hood of early artheritis but is can mentaly destroy a horse. you push a horse to young and you end up with either a dangerous horse or a horse who will go sour well before it ever reaches its potential.

For every year you give a horse at the start of its career you will get 3 back at the end on it's career.

I'm not even going to start on my thoughts about how young some western horses are ridden!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Ak1, this guy is super cute with the black and white and the blue eyes. And he is A LOT cheaper and his price is even negotiable. Seems like a super horse just by the sounds of him. LOWER LEVEL DRESSAGE PROSPECT | Buy this Horse at Equine.com
And this mare is really cute, needs some more work with an experienced rider, but still adorable and at a pretty decent price. She has similar marking just not black and white and no blue eyes. Get Noticed in the Ring! | Buy this Horse at Equine.com
Then there is this guy. He is a jumper if that is what you are looking for, actually it says he does like everything so that is good as well. And he has had a lot of accomplishments and is worth the price tag.
Black and White Hunter/Jumper/Western Horse | Buy this Horse at Equine.com

Super nice prospect with a super nice price, lol.
Very Willing Gaming Prospect | Buy this Horse at Equine.com

When looking at the picture of the horse you picked its kind of hard to judge other horses. He is really nice looking but he is also pampered and SUPER show shinned and his mane has been pulled and his tail has been cut all even and everything. He is super flashy in the marking too, but I'm sure you can find a horse that looks similar and can make him or her look just as shiny and nice. Btw, I live in New Hampshire too, what town are you in?


----------

